# Can BMWs be mostly DIY maintained?



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm looking into purchasing my first BMW. I'm looking into used 2011-2013 5 series so I guess it would be the F10. Is there a year past which BMWs are just too complicated to maintain DIY in your own garage? Is it true that for the newer BMWs, expensive computers are needed to reset codes or run diagnostics? 

I am not rich, so I would want to do a majority of the maintenance myself and only when absolutely necessary go to an Indy BMW shop. Could any of you provide a list of the maintenance that can and cannot be done in your own garage? I'm willing to spend extra money on any extra tools or software, as long as the cost is not ridiculous. 

Please advise, because I really want to buy one!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The "expensive computer" is just a Windoze laptop with a significant program and interface cable.

www.NewTIS.info has ALL of the published procedures and data.

Special tools are needed, particularly flank drive sockets and keys.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Interesting question well posed, no matter the tools time and money after planning on DIYs....you've got to have a "Brain Trust!" 

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Depends on your skill set, lots can be done in your garage or drive way, start small and buy the tools you need. Oil and filter, air filter, cabin filters are easy and don’t require a large investment in tools. Same for replacing serpentine belt, tire rotations etc. 


Lots of good advice on this site as well as others, you can also use YouTube.

Here are two really important sites to check out.

Realoem.com find parts numbers
Newtis.info find factory how to information.


----------



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the tips so far. 

Just to clarify, I assumed the really simple stuff could be done in your own garage. I have a good amount of experience working on Toyotas. I've done things like brakes, replacing struts, changing oil pan gaskets, etc. But can these kinds of things be done in your own garage on a newer post-2011 F10 5 series? Things like:

-replacing water pump and other cooling system components
-replacing suspension components like struts or sway bar links or tie bars?
-tuning up like cleaning throttle body or changing air flow or oxygen sensors

Is it unrealistic to purchase the extra bits, sockets, or any other BMW specialized tools? What about the software? From some of your tips it seems doable but does that cover most maintenance issues?


----------



## BabyUnicornTaco (Jan 8, 2018)

BMWs have better built/heavier/stronger/more parts than many others. Skill set is needed but above all I think you need the time to do your research, watch videos, cross reference, time to wait for parts, and another available vehicle to drive when needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

For software you can get an adapter from Amazon for 25 and BimmerLink for 25 on your phone. This will read and reset Bmw codes.

Add another 25 and get BimmerCode, and you can do some coding to change how features work.


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

All of the things you have listed can be done easily in your own garage. You probably won't even need BMW specialized tools until you need to tinker with timing.
A good start to any job is research, and asking on forums if you can't find answers.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Add another 25 and get BimmerCode, and you can do some coding to change how features work.
[/QUOTE]

CoolShirtDude: 
Tell me more about this one...I want to code for the DRL and the door locks plus the windows...what's the product called? Where can i find it please....

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

BimmurBrothor said:


> Add another 25 and get BimmerCode, and you can do some coding to change how features work.


CoolShirtDude: 
Tell me more about this one...I want to code for the DRL and the door locks plus the windows...what's the product called? Where can i find it please....

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

https://www.bimmercode.app/

Doesn't support the E83.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

CoolShirtDude said:


> CoolShirtDude:
> Tell me more about this one...I want to code for the DRL and the door locks plus the windows...what's the product called? Where can i find it please....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


https://www.bimmercode.app/

Doesn't support the E83.[/QUOTE]Lol...I think carly will work

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk


----------



## Markst (Apr 3, 2018)

But it does? It says X3 E83 2003-2010 right there under supported cars.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

I think most general maintenance is DIY. I have replaced air and cabin filter and spark plugs. I have replaced chrome grill with black. For coding, I use Carly.


----------



## CoolShirtDude (Jan 13, 2018)

Markst said:


> But it does? It says X3 E83 2003-2010 right there under supported cars.


Click on the E83 in the link I sent, big red X and not supported.

I had wanted to try this when I had my E83, ended buying Carly, before they moved to the subscription based pricing.


----------



## luigi524td (Apr 4, 2005)

Totally dependent on the owner's skill level, access to decent tools, availability of appropriate work space etc etc. IMHO any "modern" car is far more complex than "your Father's Oldsmobile" and beyond simple R&R stuff may require specialized tech tools (computer/software/connecting stuff) & a level of skill to use them correctly.

For me, after DECADES of growing up (relatively speaking) with tune-ups involving syncing multiple carbs, plugs, points, cap, rotor, condenser, timing etc etc etc and 3000-5000 mile oil changes, annual flushes of anything liquid, V-belts, etc etc etc ... rotating tires, replacing tired shocks & struts, banging on rusty exhaust systems ... etc etc etc ... I'd much rather sit in the service lounge and chat with the staff and other customers and sit in the latest BMWs while I let my TRUSTED BMW SHOP have their techs service my BMWs.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

CoolShirtDude said:


> Click on the E83 in the link I sent, big red X and not supported.
> 
> I had wanted to try this when I had my E83, ended buying Carly, before they moved to the subscription based pricing.


Yeah...that's a no go for the first gen. BMW X3s...Probably the best made yet of the X3s

Sent from my SM-G531H using Tapatalk
Couldn't resist! 04, 05, and 06


----------



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your tips!


----------



## 559056 (Oct 8, 2016)

aaronlc90 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking into purchasing my first BMW. I'm looking into used 2011-2013 5 series so I guess it would be the F10. Is there a year past which BMWs are just too complicated to maintain DIY in your own garage? Is it true that for the newer BMWs, expensive computers are needed to reset codes or run diagnostics?
> 
> ...


I'm going to give a blanket answer (for which I'm sure there are exceptions); yes. Especially high optioned late year BMW's. And many operation reminders can be reset by watching YouTube videos. But, that isn't the primary issue, my argument below is. 
1) 1.5 million miles, did almost everything on my own cars, until I bought my BMW's. 
2) No reliable documentation available anywhere. I use to plunk down $500 for service/wiring manuals, the day I picked up my new vehicle. Can't do that now.
3) There is a direct relationship between ease of operation, cost of basic materials, skill set/tool set required and any time/money savings one would derive from DYI. Just look at the cost of BMW spec oil, 9.5qts if it's in a 550, and the advertised price of the actual oil change at a dealer or quality independent. IMHO, not worth my time or money. They don't even give us a dip stick, for Pete's sake. 
4) Cabin filter. Do you really want to tug on that airbag cable, plus the outrageous price of the filter element, just to save $50-$75 in total cost?
5) Until you get to the big high mileage maintenance items, like plugs, belts, hoses, transmission flushes, etc., there really isn't any serious maintenance to be done to modern BMW's. Then, even I, after my experience, w/manuals, would not attempt a timing belt change or properly thoroughly done brake/trans fluid flush.


----------



## Engineer3D (Jan 22, 2006)

With time and skills you can do everything except (and this refers to me).
A: Alignment
B: Replace windshields

After that anything goes!!!


----------



## Pete_NZ (Jan 28, 2018)

aaronlc90 said:


> Thanks everyone for the tips so far.
> 
> Just to clarify, I assumed the really simple stuff could be done in your own garage. I have a good amount of experience working on Toyotas. I've done things like brakes, replacing struts, changing oil pan gaskets, etc. But can these kinds of things be done in your own garage on a newer post-2011 F10 5 series? Things like:
> 
> ...


I have and work on both Toyota & BMW. To answer your questions: Around the early 2000's is when BMWs got trickier to work on and many things required the ability to reset codes and reload module or cpu parameters. 
That said they are still fine to do those things you listed. In the main, replacing parts and maintenance servicing BMWs is relatively easy. They are definitely built to be worked on but things are done a bit differently from Toyotas. The advancement of YouTube & just the web itself makes it easy to learn the tricks. 
The fundamental difference between BMW & Toyota is that Toyota generally follow the norms and standard design and manufacture whereas BMW (and other Euros in general) seem to feel the need to reinvent every component & system within the car. Eg: Thermostat - Toyotas have a standard thermostat in a housing you remove with 2 bolts. Bang! 2 minutes. BMW? You have got to farkin kidding me. Plastic housing complete specially designed unit and you need to remove how many things? And wait, what? There's more than one? 
You'll be fine, once you learn the quirks & details they are mechanically relatively straight forward. 
However, anything electronic or that has a related canbus module? There's a learning curve.


----------



## Orazio (Apr 16, 2019)

I am thinking of upgrading my 2001 E39 540i to an early 2010***8217;s 550i or 750i, and have similar questions about newer vs older beemers DIY serviceability. 
I***8217;m no mechanic, but I***8217;ve tackled a few basic DIY jobs in the E39. Water pump, fuel pump/filter, brakes etc. I found these quite easy (thanks YouTube!), and I wonder if the turbo V8s are inherently any less reliable or harder to maintain than the N/A V8***8217;s??


----------



## nrancour (Jul 9, 2014)

Orazio said:


> I am thinking of upgrading my 2001 E39 540i to an early 2010's 550i or 750i, and have similar questions about newer vs older beemers DIY serviceability.
> I'm no mechanic, but I've tackled a few basic DIY jobs in the E39. Water pump, fuel pump/filter, brakes etc. I found these quite easy (thanks YouTube!), and I wonder if the turbo V8s are inherently any less reliable or harder to maintain than the N/A V8's??


Keep your E39. Easy to work on. Drives better than any of the new BMW models.
E39 is a classic and the best BMW ever built.


----------



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Bumping this forum.

I want to see if I could get more opinions on this topic because I have an avid car enthusiast friend who has owned a lot of different cars and does most of the repairs himself. He said he owned a 2012 3 series and it was such a pain to work on and parts were so expensive.

I wanted to get more feedback as to: Could any of you provide a list of the maintenance that can and cannot be done in your own garage? Are parts really that expensive? Which parts can you use aftermarket for newer 2010+ BMWs?


----------



## nrancour (Jul 9, 2014)

aaronlc90 said:


> Bumping this forum.
> 
> I want to see if I could get more opinions on this topic because I have an avid car enthusiast friend who has owned a lot of different cars and does most of the repairs himself. He said he owned a 2012 3 series and it was such a pain to work on and parts were so expensive.
> 
> I wanted to get more feedback as to: Could any of you provide a list of the maintenance that can and cannot be done in your own garage? Are parts really that expensive? Which parts can you use aftermarket for newer 2010+ BMWs?


Depends on the level of DIY you are comfortable with...

I try to fix everything but motor and transmission, as I don't have the equipment to pull them. Electronics, I take out and send off to companies that rebuild them.
I don't do body work either. That is an art.

Every car is a pain to work on; but I don't trust too many people to work on my cars.
BMW parts are a little more expensive than Ford parts.


----------



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thank you for your response, nrancour!


----------



## Sasha Kanter (Aug 16, 2019)

hey just following up with this  have you purchased your bmw?


----------



## aaronlc90 (Aug 1, 2019)

Hey Sasha, thanks for following up!

I have not yet. Still a little mixed feelings because so many people tell me how much trouble they are to fix yourself. But this forum was so encouraging too so I'm still shopping around for one. Thinking if I do get a BMW, it will be an E90 2010ish 328i because it'll be a cheap way to at least start experimenting with one.

Anyone have more thoughts about programming? Is Carly really all you might need? And using the tis.info page? What about the ista p or ista d programming?

Or any more thoughts about how typical maintenance jobs get more complicated and expensive?


----------



## daf290 (Oct 8, 2011)

Buy the BMW, like riding in first class, hard to go back after you experience the difference 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

So you have a garage? That's the first huge positive. Is it heated ? Does it matter? Do you live geographically where unless it's something major that has to be dealt with immediately, it can afford to wait till the weather breaks? You're going to run into those situations where it's 15 degrees outside in the dead of Winter, and if you don't have a garage your SOL. So no DYI without a garage in the dead of winter. Ability to take it to a mechanic or have it towed to one? Sure, but that's not what this post is about. So if you live where there are harsh winters and you have a garage, the answer is yes. If you don't have a garage and you live where there are harsh winters, the answer is infinitely less or none depending on the level of difficulty of the DIY and your level of experience. 
Other than that the Internet is your best friend YouTube, forums, in determining beforehand, how hard it's going to be and if parts are readily available. Then there are the Tools. Don't know how deep into DIY you're gonna get, but make sure you have the right tools going in which again can be determined by YouTube in these forums.
Some things I like to tinker on my BMW's, sometimes it's time to let the mechanic do it [heavy lifting] But to each his own. You will definitely save money and learn a lot by using YouTube and conversing with a lot of the guys on these forums.
Just make sure you inspect what you expect and be honest with yourself as to if you think you can pull off the DIY, have YouTubed it and searched the forums, and have the tools first.
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 320kplus (Aug 1, 2012)

CoolShirtDude said:


> For software you can get an adapter from Amazon for 25 and BimmerLink for 25 on your phone. This will read and reset Bmw codes.
> 
> Add another 25 and get BimmerCode, and you can do some coding to change how features work.


This interests the hell out of me. I have a 2013 e70 35xi LCI. Are you saying I can go in and custom tailor features above and beyond what I can do in my settings now? Please expand upon this. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

